# Win XP Druckerfreigabe !



## TomVo (12. August 2002)

Hi!

Möchte mal wissen, ob's irgendwie möglich ist einen Drucker unter Win XP für ALLE Clients zugänglich zu machen. Alle Freigabeversuche schlugen bis jetzt fehl! Mach ich irgendwas falsch, wenn auf >>Drucker >>Eigenschaften >>Freigabe auf Drucker freigeben gehe ? Muss ich noch irgenwas zusätzlich machen. Verzweifele hier noch...
Hab auch schon sonst ein bißchen herumgefragt und es gibt viele WinXP-User, die das genau dasselbe Problem haben.

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Cu

TomVo


----------



## haldjo1 (9. September 2002)

haste in der netzwerkukmgebung ne datei und druckerfreigabe eingerichtet?


----------



## TomVo (9. September 2002)

ja,die iss installiert!

Der andere Rechner läuft unter Win 98 SE. Die Dateien, die ich auf dem XP-Rechner freigebe erscheinen alle, nur die Drucker freigabe funzt nicht.

Cu

  TomVo


----------

